# Help Automator



## Philou1789 (23 Août 2006)

Bonjour,

Je cherche a faire la fonction suivante sous automator mais ça me semble pas trop faisable d'ailleurs Automator me parait bien limiter !!!!!

Ce que je cherche à faire en 1 seul action Automator est :

Il demande à l'utilisateur de choisir une librairie iPhoto, puis il propose le choix d'un album, en prend les photos et les copies dans une autre librairie iPhoto et dans un autre album de cette librairie en demande forcement à  l'utilisateur quel libraire et quel album.


Est ce que quelqu'un saurais faire ?

Merci de votre aide

Ben moi je sais t'envoyer vers "Applications" où tu aurais du poster dès le départ... Quoique... y'aurait peut-être un autre forum plus adapté,  Pascal... Si tu vois mieux je te fais confiance...


----------



## Philou1789 (23 Août 2006)

Pourquoi un forum plus adapt&#233; ???
Je saoul avec mes questions apparemment :rose:


----------



## chandler_jf (23 Août 2006)

Philou1789 a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi un forum plus adapt&#233; ???
> Je fais chier avec mes questions apparemment :rose:



Si tu parles comme &#231;a tu vas certainement avoir des r&#233;ponses 
En attendant la gestion de plusieurs phototh&#232;ques ne semble pas facile sous Automator


----------



## Philou1789 (23 Août 2006)

oui exact, j'ai m&#234;me pas trouver de fonction qui copie les fichiers choisi vers un repertoire par exemple


----------



## chandler_jf (23 Août 2006)

Philou1789 a dit:
			
		

> oui exact, j'ai même pas trouver de fonction qui copie les fichiers choisi vers un repertoire par exemple



Tu peux pas essayer en faisant : 

1- Obtenir les éléments iPhoto indiqués 
2- Importer des photos dans iPhoto et en travaillant sur les options 
n'ayant qu'une photothèque je ne peux pas trop tester


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Août 2006)

Philou1789 a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi un forum plus adapté ???
> Je saoul avec mes questions apparemment :rose:



Non, c'est juste que tu ne les poses pas au bon endroit (dans le bon forum).


----------

